# Audison LRx 5.1K NIB Auction starts at $800 ends 1/29



## ALloyd919 (Jan 11, 2012)

Audison LRx 5.1K Amplifier NIB | eBay

I'm selling the first item of my Audison/Hertz system that I never installed.

I have the 5.1k two pair of ML 1600, a pair of ML 280's and a pair of HX 300D's. Would have been a killer dual mid bi-amped setup but life happened and now I'm selling everything New In Box.

I haven't listed the rest of the items yet but they will be listed soon.

And if anyone from this forum wins the bid I will throw a 6-channel Audison Connection RCA set in the box for free!

If it makes it to the BIN price of $1100 I will throw in the RCA's, Audison fuse block, + batt term, grounding terminal and about 50 feet of 14 ga speaker wire for free!!


----------

